# Posting in Howtos & FAQs



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2009)

The following guidelines apply to posting in the Howtos & FAQs forum:


All new threads in this forum are *automatically moderated*. This means that a new thread will only appear after a moderator has approved it. Please be patient.

Threads in this sub-forum are for *explaining 'how to'* do certain things on FreeBSD, not for *asking 'how to'* do something. They are for *providing answers* to Frequently Asked Questions, not to *ask questions* frequently. If you have questions, go to one of the other sub-forums.

Please post *full* HowTo/FAQ's and don't take shortcuts. A certain base level of expertise may be expected from forum members, but do not assume that everybody will understand "edit in single-user mode" or "add to boot loader" without any instructions. Explain these actions in some detail, or link to appropriate sections of the handbook or other sources of FreeBSD documentation.

Asking for further explanations after a HowTo or FAQ has been posted is fine, as is suggesting additions/improvements, but the starting point is still: a good HowTo/FAQ shouldn't trigger any questions, just praise, or a deafening silence


----------

